

United States Files Complaint Against Oracle Alleging Contract Fraud - ukdm
http://www.justice.gov/opa/pr/2010/July/10-civ-873.html

======
ukdm
From the release:

Under the contract, GSA used Oracle’s disclosures about its commercial sales
practices to negotiate the minimum discounts for government agencies who
bought Oracle software. The contract required Oracle to update GSA when
commercial discounts improved and extend the same improved discounts to
government customers. The suit contends that Oracle misrepresented its true
commercial sales practices, ultimately leading to government customers
receiving deals far inferior to those Oracle gave commercial customers.

